# Configurazione Rete Locale

## guerro

Ciao a tutti,

mi piacerebbe configurare i client della mia rete casalinga via DHCP (che è sullo stesso server BIND) in modo che per tuttil gli indirizzi interni (es. 192.168.0.0/24) i client non utilizzassero il default gatway (es. 192.168.0.2), mentre per gli indirizzi fuori dalla rete interna lo stesso fosse utilizzato.

In tal modo a prescindere dalla presenza o meno del router (dovuta ad esempio a malfunzionamento o caduta linea ADSL) la rete interna non subirebbe effetti.

Pensavo di utilizzare l'opzione "option static-routes ip-address ip-address [, ip-address ip-address...];", ma non so se è la strada giusta ed eventualmente come impostarlo (dato che ho intuito che nel primo indirizzo IP si mette la destinazione e nel secondo l'indirizzo il router di transito(?))

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## djinnZ

Non so se funziona anche con i client windows (se ne hai) ma l'ultima volta non andava, sul server devi impostare le subroutes esplicitamente.

----------

## guerro

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non so se funziona anche con i client windows (se ne hai) ma l'ultima volta non andava, sul server devi impostare le subroutes esplicitamente.

 

A casa ho solo Linux, quindi no problem....   ma cosa vuol dire impostare le subroutes? come si fa?!?!?

----------

## djinnZ

```
config_*="172.30.0.?/28"

routes_*="172.30.0.0/28 via 172.30.0.?

default via 172.30.0.?"
```

----------

